# My painted NSR Corvette C6R white kit.



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Here are some images of my NSR vette in a fantasy scheme. The kit was easy to assemble and is fun to drive.


----------



## knight4444 (May 5, 2012)

*good job*

nice job the Sunco scheme is cool


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice, clean looking car!


----------

